# Phone Holder



## steevo92 (Apr 24, 2014)

Hey,

Has anyone managed to get a decent phone holder rather than have it tucked away in a compartment in the car?

I use my phone a lot as a sat nav so a good holder would make things much better.

Cheers!


----------



## SussexRob (Apr 2, 2016)

I have this, it's brilliant

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00 ... UTF8&psc=1


----------



## steevo92 (Apr 24, 2014)

SussexRob said:


> I have this, it's brilliant
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00 ... UTF8&psc=1


Looks pretty decent, doesn't let the phone slip at all?


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

steevo92 said:


> SussexRob said:
> 
> 
> > I have this, it's brilliant
> ...


Nope - been using one for around 3 years now


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

steevo92 said:


> SussexRob said:
> 
> 
> > I have this, it's brilliant
> ...


Halfords do the same clip on vent and it's never come off even after a brisk drive through the snake's pass. There are cheaper variants.










http://www.halfords.com/technology/mobi ... vent-mount


----------



## handyman (Mar 8, 2009)

Bumping an old thread I realise but I wanted to say that I bought the Kenu Airframe based on the advice here and it's excellent. Yes it is a bit pricey for what it is but the quality is top notch and it seems to hold very well.

Here it is in situ:


----------



## stueychewy (Oct 6, 2015)

Hi,

Great pics - does the curly cord reach the bottom of the phone or have you had to use another USB lead?

Thanks.


----------



## Enka23 (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi,

I am using Brodit Proclip with iPhone 6S holder. A bit expensive but the best I found (dont like to have something on the windows, ventilation or the dash)









http://www.brodit.com/product.html?id=8 ... &year=2016


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

Maybe I am missing something here with an Audi TTs why on earth would you find the need to stick a phone holder anywhere with Bluetooth and MMI?. :x It will be a bouncing dice or whatever next. lol


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

daddow said:


> Maybe I am missing something here with an Audi TTs why on earth would you find the need to stick a phone holder anywhere with Bluetooth and MMI?. :x It will be a bouncing dice or whatever next. lol


I was thinking the same. :?

Sticking one over our stunning vents brought tears to my eyes 

@Handyman, please don't take this the wrong way, but you even have the phone box lead why not put the phone in the phone box?


----------



## handyman (Mar 8, 2009)

One word, navigation.

At all other times it's in the box.


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

daddow said:


> Maybe I am missing something here with an Audi TTs why on earth would you find the need to stick a phone holder anywhere with Bluetooth and MMI?. :x It will be a bouncing dice or whatever next. lol


That's probably for the cars without satnav in VC


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

I use a phone holder as I was always leaving the phone in the phonebox thing which began to get very annoying...


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

Dino_Donis said:


> I use a phone holder as I was always leaving the phone in the phonebox thing which began to get very annoying...


My car says "Your mobile phone is still in the vehicle" if I try to do so.


----------



## Scott2Hotty (Aug 31, 2017)

nice iv been looking for a mount. Kenu Airframe looks ideal


----------



## WorryTooMuch (May 17, 2017)

tt3600 said:


> steevo92 said:
> 
> 
> > SussexRob said:
> ...


The picture shows a sat nav - have you tried it with one so you know it definitely fits?

Thanks.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

The pic shows it in a Mk2. Will the central control knob on the Mk3 not get in the way?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mk3ultra (May 8, 2016)

+1 for the Kenu. Very good holder which even manages to keep my big Nexus 6p phone steady gripping it at one end as the power button is in the middle.

Works fine despite the central buttons etc and still rotates if you need it to. Mine lives on the single driver side vent with the charging cables routed from arm rest along centre console and round the steering column in the gaps between the trim. Works pretty well and keeps all the cables almost totally hidden, controls accessible (don't have heated seats) and the dash looking tidy.


----------



## Matt-GSY (Aug 17, 2017)

I bought that Kenu in 2013 and it's still going strong today even with daily use. Very good mount.


----------



## WorryTooMuch (May 17, 2017)

Mk3ultra said:


> +1 for the Kenu. Very good holder which even manages to keep my big Nexus 6p phone steady gripping it at one end as the power button is in the middle.
> 
> Works fine despite the central buttons etc and still rotates if you need it to. Mine lives on the single driver side vent with the charging cables routed from arm rest along centre console and round the steering column in the gaps between the trim. Works pretty well and keeps all the cables almost totally hidden, controls accessible (don't have heated seats) and the dash looking tidy.


Do you think it will support a Garmin Sat Nav. Don't use one very often so wasn't worth paying what Audi wanted to include it at build.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

thanks for those who posted this. works great and have waited ages for something good. Makes a massive difference as the MMI music interface has a mind of its own.


----------



## 21tesla (Aug 29, 2016)

I use a ClearMount for car and love it. It is custom made for Mk3 only and goes between either vent. The kit comes with a magnetic mount and a spring clip mount. There is an option with for a Qi mount as well.

https://www.audiphoneholder.com/product/28/swivel-magnetic-cradle-holder-tt-mk3-8s


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

21tesla said:


> I use a ClearMount for car and love it. It is custom made for Mk3 only and goes between either vent. The kit comes with a magnetic mount and a spring clip mount. There is an option with for a Qi mount as well.
> 
> https://www.audiphoneholder.com/product/28/swivel-magnetic-cradle-holder-tt-mk3-8s


I've just ordered one of these as they look very neat, around an 8 day delivery to the UK....


----------



## VorsprungDur (Apr 6, 2018)

Looks like the Qi option isn't available for the TT :-(


----------



## rizo9 (Jun 16, 2016)

Another vote for the clearmount. It's a pity it doesn't project slightly further. As it does hit the vents pretty easy if you turn it too much


----------



## tt-ho (Aug 26, 2010)

I just got the clearmount in this week as well and it looks and works great. it fits perfectly between the vents with good visibility and easy access. I actually use it with the pitaka magmount since i have the magcase with built-in plate in the case. No issues with it falling while driving.


----------



## h11tsr (Nov 26, 2017)

Don't make the mistake I made by buying this version of the Kenu for a Mk3 :

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07 ... UTF8&psc=1










I thought the 360 degree pivot feature would be useful if I wanted to put phone into landscape orientation.

There is a bulky part on the the back with two push buttons that open the vent gripper. This prevents the gripper from getting past the center buttons and reaching the vent!

I should be able to use in the wife's Q5 otherwise a waste of ~£25.


----------



## dids66 (Feb 7, 2017)

I brought the Clearmount wireless charger and feed the charger cable though the air vent.


----------



## rizo9 (Jun 16, 2016)

I had a clearmount in the tts. It's now for sale as the car has been sold.

Best phone mount I've had.


----------



## TRTT (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi. I also use the Pataka mount for the iPhone X. It's brilliant, but I'm not happy with how it currently fits directly into my vent (it blocks are flow and my view of the dial). In your Clearmount/Pataka combo, did you simply remove the Clearmount head and screw the Pataka into the ball socket? I'm just checking if they're the same size and fit or if you needed to make another mod to use them both together. Cheers!



tt-ho said:


> I just got the clearmount in this week as well and it looks and works great. it fits perfectly between the vents with good visibility and easy access. I actually use it with the pitaka magmount since i have the magcase with built-in plate in the case. No issues with it falling while driving.


----------



## Ruudfood (Apr 9, 2018)

I use one of these: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Universal-Ca ... 2749.l2649

No point in potentially ruining your vents or blocking airflow, plus you can reach it without taking your hand off the steering wheel if you need to operate the sat nav. Also in the UK, low down on the right hand side of the windscreen (if something is windscreen mounted) is the only place you should legally have something mounted.Yes, you'll look like a cab driver but they put it there for those reasons.


----------



## tt-ho (Aug 26, 2010)

TRTT said:


> Hi. I also use the Pataka mount for the iPhone X. It's brilliant, but I'm not happy with how it currently fits directly into my vent (it blocks are flow and my view of the dial). In your Clearmount/Pataka combo, did you simply remove the Clearmount head and screw the Pataka into the ball socket? I'm just checking if they're the same size and fit or if you needed to make another mod to use them both together. Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes same size head.. i removed the clearmount head and used the pitaka one and screw in.


----------



## TRTT (Sep 16, 2015)

Cheers!



tt-ho said:


> TRTT said:
> 
> 
> > Hi. I also use the Pataka mount for the iPhone X. It's brilliant, but I'm not happy with how it currently fits directly into my vent (it blocks are flow and my view of the dial). In your Clearmount/Pataka combo, did you simply remove the Clearmount head and screw the Pataka into the ball socket? I'm just checking if they're the same size and fit or if you needed to make another mod to use them both together. Cheers!
> ...


----------

